# How I can calm my stomach?



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

I am just having a damn period and I feel that I am freaking out, my big concern is how I can make the problem of gas to calm a little bit so it won't be a problem for me tomorrow,Any adevice will be a bless,Girl.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Step 1: Stop freaking out.Don't eat gas-producing foods from now until then that will reduce the amount you can fart.If it isn't farting but pain you could try something like Pepermint Altoids to calm things down.K.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I second the Don't freak out part. During our periods we crave a lot of different foods including chocolate, salty stuff etc. This may explain the excess gas. Try your best to stay away from these things especially if you have an event coming up. Peppermint helps with the pain, try the altoids as suggested or maybe some peppermint herbal tea. Most of all just hang in there. Take care.


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks a lot Kathleen M.and kazzy3,I will try to calm a little bit though that I couldn't sleep so well you know how it's with this thing..I really tried to avoid chocolate cuz it gives me sometimes D and in other times C, about the Pepermint Altoids, I don't know what it's altoids?It's maybe has something to do with a Pepermint tea?Thanks so much for trying to help me,take care,Girl.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Altoids are a mint that most places with candy or gum carrry in the US and most of the English speaking world (they are made in England)They have enough real peppermint oil in them to be effectvie. More convient than having to brew tea, but the same idea.K.


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Charcoal capsules (the activated type) should work. And charcoal biscuits are worth a try.Try chamomile or peppermint tea.Fennel is another good remedy for gas. Eat the cooked bulb or chew the seeds raw/sprinkle on cereal. Aniseed is supposed to help too.


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks a lot Kathleen and Sukie


----------



## 19197 (Nov 22, 2006)

why dont you try honey with some milk ?? or else you can try to take some orange juice with some honey and an egg in the mornibng and the afternoon.


----------



## 15636 (Aug 3, 2005)

i second the peppermint tea suggestion... it works!!!


----------

